# Another pine tree



## Treetom (Sep 3, 2010)

Nothin' fancy, just another day in the trees. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGvj_t9zH9U


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 15, 2010)

Good video.

It looks like the guy is cutting up through the notch instead of starting from the back on the back cut. Is that right? Is that working better?


----------



## Stihlcutter (Oct 22, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Nothin' fancy, just another day in the trees.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGvj_t9zH9U



I think i would have taken just a bit bigger saw like a 026 pro or ms260pro something of that size when i started blocking down.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom, seems like your climber could have easily gotten a bit higher on those tops, especially the first one and done a lot less damage to the surrounding trees... you can hear some serious snap and pop at 57 seconds, indicating the top of that maple? took a beating.. I've done plenty of jobs where the client says he doesn't care about collateral damage, just wants the tree down, still I try to avoid damaging other trees and shrubs, especially hurting tops, when it is not too much trouble to take some precautions.. 

Classic shot of the climber catching a smoke..

also wonder why no one gave you any crap about the final two cuts which were made above shoulder height. That is a violation of industry standards.. most guys do it from tiome to time, and I understand why, and don't disagree with the reasoning, yet showing that on a video is begging for criticism, though I've done that too..


----------



## Treetom (Nov 5, 2010)

*Comments welcome.*

I agree on most of your points, Daniel. The cutting above shoulder was so the two trunks would lay flat on the ground, rather than dropping the whole trunk and having it hang up or break nearby trees, also made a better video shot. The climber is still in training and definitely has to work on his notches as well as a few other techniques. This video serves as a training tool in that respect, especially the parts that were cut out. Our main objective in dropping the tree was to keep the electrical service clear of potential damage. Mission accomplished. The snap at 57 seconds was most likely the dead tree behind the live maple, though a little higher climb would have further minimized collateral damage.


----------

